# Engagez-vous, rengagez-vous qu’ils disaient



## karenSisco

Bonjour,
je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un _connaît_ la traduction italienne de cette expression "Engagez-vous, rengagez-vous qu’ils disaient", qui se trouve dans le BD Asterix. J'ai trouvé la traduction en anglais et en espagnol, mais pas la version italienne.
Merci!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## karenSisco

Engager tra le altre cose vuol dire arruolarsi e rengager nell'ambito militare vuol dire rinnovare la ferma. Io speravo ci fosse qualche appassionato di Asterix che riuscisse a dirmi che versione è stata adottata nella traduzione italiana. "Arruolatevi e rinnovate la ferma" non saprei se può andar bene!


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour KarenSisco,
Ce serait plutôt une question à poser dans la section Solo Italiano en expliquant tant bien que mal le contexte. D'après ce que j'ai lu, la citation doit apparaître pour la première fois dans "Le tour de Gaule d'Asterix" (Il giro di Gallia) à la sixième planche, première case. Je n'ai évidemment jamais lu Astérix en italien, sinon...


----------



## karenSisco

Merci Matou!!!
J'irai chercher ce numèro d'Astérix en italien et je *contrôlerai la traduction! *


----------



## matoupaschat

Di niente! In effetti, anche a interessa sapere come viene tradotto, dunque, ti prego, dillo quando lo saprai!
Matou.


----------

